# Todays Winner



## Freqman1 (Jun 12, 2014)

In case you were wondering who the Marquette, MI village idiot is....http://www.ebay.com/itm/1930s-Schwi...aultDomain_0&hash=item2a3e6c0e51#ht_25wt_1182   V/r Shawn


----------



## THE STIG (Jun 12, 2014)

.....awesome!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jun 12, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> In case you were wondering who the Marquette, MI village idiot is....http://www.ebay.com/itm/1930s-Schwi...aultDomain_0&hash=item2a3e6c0e51#ht_25wt_1182   V/r Shawn



Those pesky zeros.... I bet he had it apprised too by a family friend

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## jkent (Jun 12, 2014)

A family friend that is very knowledgeable about antique bicycles and has collected bicycles all of his life.
or had it appraised by a professional antique bicycle appraiser.
JKent


----------



## bikecrazy (Jun 12, 2014)

It looks like their weekly trip to the scrap yard may pay off BIG!


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 12, 2014)

okay, that _literally _made me lol


----------



## jpromo (Jun 12, 2014)

You can't blame them too much... Marquette is basically CANADA. Except they don't apologize for buckshot..


----------



## Jeff54 (Jun 12, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> In case you were wondering who the Marquette, MI village idiot is....http://www.ebay.com/itm/1930s-Schwi...aultDomain_0&hash=item2a3e6c0e51#ht_25wt_1182   V/r Shawn




advise reporting fraud to e-bay, today's winner. see history, none in 3 years, then a  quick buy-it now and suddenly dumping a $5,000 deal with crappy photo? ?? That's a hacked account!  very frequent type of hacking, routine,,


----------



## Rusty2wheels (Jun 12, 2014)

But dont you guys know that is a rare schwinn arnold bike, not an arnold schwinn??


----------



## TammyN (Jun 12, 2014)

Shipping is a bargain 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff54 (Jun 12, 2014)

jkent said:


> A family friend that is very knowledgeable about antique bicycles and has collected bicycles all of his life.
> or had it appraised by a professional antique bicycle appraiser.
> JKent




"It was handed down to me by my grandmother, and this is the one she had as a child but due to polio it sat inside the garage all these years, never ridden, still in perfect condition,  except for a good dusting off and  tiers need a little air. " .


----------



## willswares1220 (Jun 12, 2014)

Pass me the "bong" man~~~~~~


----------



## vincev (Jun 12, 2014)

Definitely a good deal with the shipping.That  should offset the price.


----------



## z-bikes (Jun 13, 2014)

*Marquette*

I live about 60 miles from Marquette and this is what it was like there on Memorial Day.  I fixed the link.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...flock-banks-Lake-Superior-despite-FROZEN.html


----------

